# Leaders & Important People in History



## noirua (5 March 2007)

Starting with "Osama Bin Muhaamed bin 'Award bin Laden":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osama_bin_Laden
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videos_of_Osama_bin_Laden
http://www.adl.org/terrorism_america/bin_l.asp

Videos - Part 1 -5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DnnYt2zhxE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gEJ7J_vVMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttW5lDraq-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNKIksq0UDc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUxqjrhv0DQ


----------



## noirua (5 March 2007)

Pol Pot - Saloth Sar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Pot

Pol Pot's view on his rule:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0DD4NKcnk

The Killing Fields:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpXlhMLOPIo


----------



## noirua (16 March 2007)

Zimbabwe - formerly Southern Rhodesia

Ian Douglas Smith - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Smith

Robert Gabriel Mugabe - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mugabe

Joshua Mqabuko Nyongolo Nkomo - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joshua_Nkomo

Morgan Tsvangirai - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgan_Tsvangirai


----------



## noirua (9 April 2007)

First Prime Minister of Australia, The Right Honorable Edmund Barton, 1/1/1901 to 24/9/1903:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmund_Barton

Statue of Edmund Barton:  http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2576971760025602773VvvVyJ


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Zimbabwe - formerly Southern Rhodesia
> Morgan Tsvangirai - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgan_Tsvangirai





> is a Zimbabwean politician and trade unionist and the leader and founder of the Movement for Democratic Change, the opposition party in Zimbabwe.  Tsvangirai was born into the Shona ethnic group in the Gutu area in central Zimbabwe, the eldest of nine children and the *son of a carpenter*



coincidence ? -  but JC didnt have 8 siblings I guess.  (I wonder if he ever asked his mum as a 5 year old "hey mum can I have a brother or sister ?!! ahhh cmon mum" )

Notice that most countries are strongly coming out in Tsvangirai's favour - you wonder how Mugabe thinks he can "make it on his own" - boy o boy, people aregonna dance on that man's grave for sure.  .

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200704/s1892068.htm


> Zimbabwe Govt moves to counter "Western propaganda"
> The Zimbabwean Government is setting up a new radio station to counter what it calls Western propaganda against the President, Robert Mugabe.
> 
> The Information Minister says the country is under siege and its people are being bombarded by broadcasts from the Western media.   The short wave station will become Zimbabwe's fifth state-run radio station and will cost $48 million.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

East Timor - the land of the reluctant presidential politicians.   (but being reluctant, and being driven purely by noble sentiments, they are just a delightful inspiration to the soul). Don't recall too many Aussie politicians getting the Nobel Peace Prize for starters .

These men (Horta, Gusmao) have forgiven Indonesia (for the 200,000 deaths 1976 - 1981) 
and for that matter they have forgiven Australia for not taking up their cause in 1975. 
They are true christians. IMO.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Ramos_Horta

VOTE 1   HORTA!!!

You recall the bloodshed after the last election   - at least the poor East Timorise now only have to take on one or two machete's at a time  

Interesting that he founded Fretilin, yet now they are his opposition.   


> As a founder and former member of the Revolutionary Front for an Independent East Timor (FRETILIN), Ramos Horta served as the exiled spokesman for the East Timorese resistance during the years of the Indonesian occupation of East Timor (1975 to 1999). While he has continued to work with FRETILIN, Ramos Horta resigned from the party in 1988, and has since remained an independent politician.
> 
> He was actively involved in the development of political awareness in Portuguese Timor which caused him to be exiled for two years in 1970–71 to Portuguese East Africa. It was a family tradition as his grandfather had also suffered exile, from Portugal to the Azores Islands, then Cape Verde, Portuguese Guinea and finally to Portuguese Timor.
> 
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanana_Gusmao  (Gusmao, ...   
job history:- poet, revolutionary ,,,,
interesting that he worked for Horta way back in 1971


> 1971 was a turning point for Gusmão. He completed his national service, his son was born, and he became involved with a nationalist organisation headed by José Ramos Horta. For the next three years he was actively involved in peaceful protests directed at the colonial system.
> 
> It was in 1974 that a democratic coup in Portugal resulted in the beginning of decolonisation for Portuguese Timor, and shortly afterwards the Governor Mário Lemos Pires announced plans to grant the colony independence. Plans were drawn up to hold general elections with a view to independence in 1978.


----------



## Sodapop (9 April 2007)

Mustapha Kermal Attaturk anyone??? Any other countries named after their presidents???

Managed to break the hold of the Sultanate and Calphate (after ~700 year reign) and hold Modern Turkey together as the Ottoman Empire imploded... All things considered he did a pretty decent job if you use Iran and Iraq as measuring sticks (of course Turkey wasnt blessed with "the devils blood" therefore was free to develop somewhat more free of superpower geopolitical interference)... Still pretty impressive if you think about the sheer size of the country and and the way the whole Ottoman Empire self-destructed...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attaturk


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

Sodapop said:


> Mustapha Kermal Attaturk anyone??? Any other countries named after their presidents???




chicken and egg I guess - this from a post on Anzac thread 


> ( Ataturk was otherwise known as Mustafa Kemal - lol he wanted to be called "Oz" after Gallipoli, but they gave him "Ataturk"....)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustafa_Kemal_Atatürk
> 
> Quote:
> With the passage of surname law on November 24, 1934, he asked to acquire the surname "Oz", but presented by the Turkish National Assembly with the surname "Atatürk" (meaning "Father Turk" or "Ancestor Turk"), hence Mustafa Kemal Atatürk.[1] He is revered by the people of Turkey as the Father of the Nation. .....




what came first, the father or the son ? 

heck if they'd called him "Oz", then maybe there'd be an "Ozkey" instead of a "Turkey" 

(just a light comment ... the islander saying "thank goodness they renamed us Hawaii instead of the Sandwich Islands - otherwise we'd be called Sandwiches  instead of Hawaiians" 
But you're right , I can't think of anywhere named after someone. (other than Rhodesia maybe ?  - past tense )


----------



## noirua (29 April 2007)

One of the most unfortunate leaders in history was "Romulus Augustulus" who was the Last Roman Emperor who reigned between 475AD - 476AD. Only ten-years-old when he became Emperor and held testimony to Rome and its collapse.

http://www.roman-emperors.org/auggiero.htm


----------



## noirua (2 May 2007)

The First Minister of Northern Ireland, Dr Ian Paisley, in an interview recently, after taking office:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XndHjkZLODI

Times Online:  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/political/article1733902.ece


----------



## noirua (23 May 2007)

Mother Teresa of Calcutta lived a long life following... well it's best to read this link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Teresa


----------



## noirua (1 June 2007)

Benito Amilcare Andrea Mussolini came to power in Italy as the 40th Prime Minister in 1922 and became IL Duce of the Kingdom of Italy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benito_Mussolini

Mussolinis Rallies and Speeches:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGaUy0O6RVA&mode=related&search=

Propoganda video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx14WRVRMTQ

Death of Mussolini:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFSsRTDACCo


----------



## noirua (15 July 2007)

Martin Luther ( 10/11/1483 - 18/2/1546 ), A German Monk, Theologian and Priest, and Church Reformer. Reading the life of Martin Luther, in this long appraisal, shows a struggle to see things in a different light:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther

The human side of Martin Luther: http://www.pbs.org/empires/martinluther/about_driv.html


----------



## noirua (2 August 2007)

Robert Stephenson Smyth Baden-Powell, 1st Baron Baden Powell OM, GCMG, GCVO, KCB  22/2/1857 - 8/1/1941, Lieutenant-General in the British Army and Founder of the Scout Movement.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Baden-Powell

The BP story:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvmIPyUcfFw


----------



## noirua (29 October 2007)

Ernesto "Che" Guevara de la Serna ( 14/6/1928 - 18/3/1967 )  born in Rosario, Argentina and executed at La Higuera, Bolivia. President of the National Bank of Cuba, guerilla fighter, trained male nurse, Revolutioniary Marxist, assasin, severe asthmatic, member of Fidel Castro's Revolutioniary 26th July movement, Rugby player, Poet and a Legend of Cuba.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Che_Guevara


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti (28/4/1937 - 30/12/2006) 5th President of Iraq (16/7/1979 - 9/4/2003). Born at Al-Awja, Tikrit and Executed at U.S. Camp Justice, Kadhimiya, Bagdad.
Joined the Ba'ath Party in 1957, General, Lawyer, Chairman of the Iraqi Revolutionary Command Council.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddam_Hussein

Deaths following the hanging of Saddam Hussein:  http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_5014411


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (10 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> chicken and egg I guess - this from a post on Anzac thread
> 
> 
> what came first, the father or the son ?
> ...




Sodapop and 2020

Please tell me you are joking about Turkey being named after Ataturk.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2007)

Aussie2Aussie said:


> Sodapop and 2020
> 
> Please tell me you are joking about Turkey being named after Ataturk.




A2A, 
basically I agree Turkey wasn't named after Ataturk - but having said that I'm not sure which was named first ,  the nation of Turkey or Ataturk ( Father of the Turks )   The Turkish language was much older etc, but the country was known as the Ottoman Empire yes?  (I could well be wrong btw) 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustafa_Kemal_Atatürk
By the way, as to whether he wanted to be called "Oz"  - this is what Wikipedia said 6 months ago -  However *I notice the bit in bold* has since been dropped , so who knows if it was true  



> *With the passage of surname law on November 24, 1934, he asked to acquire the surname "Oz", but presented by the Turkish National Assembly with the surname "Atatürk" (meaning "Father Turk" or "Ancestor Turk"), hence Mustafa Kemal Atatürk.[1] He is revered by the people of Turkey as the Father of the Nation. .....*
> 
> On 25 April 1915 (Anzac Cove), he met the enemy in the hills, held them, and retook the high ground. Largely owing to him and his command, the Australian and New Zealand forces were contained and the landing force failed to reach its objectives.[2] Mustafa Kemal said to his troops: I don’t order you to attack, I order you to die. In the time it takes us to die, other troops and commanders can come and take our places.[2]....
> 
> Mustafa Kemal became the outstanding front-line commander and gained much respect from his former enemies for his chivalry in victory. The Mustafa Kemal Atatürk Memorial has an honoured place on ANZAC Parade in Canberra, Australia. Mustafa Kemal's commemorating speech on the loss of thousands of Turkish and Anzac soldiers in Gallipoli stays at Anzac Cove.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkey


> Turkey, a developed country, is a democratic, secular, unitary, constitutional republic whose political system was established in 1923 under the leadership of Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, following the fall of the Ottoman Empire in the aftermath of World War I.




more here :-
http://www.moreorless.au.com/heroes/ataturk.html

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=142745&highlight=ataturk#post142745

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=143019&highlight=ataturk#post143019

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=143107&highlight=ataturk#post143107

Exctract from that last post .... 


> Now here's that theory (of mine) ... that he ended up in Palestine, (no question) , and was beaten (arguably) by the likes of Lawrence of Arabia. (unproven that he even met Lawrence, but it seems to fit the jigsaw at first glance, IMO)...
> 
> So  if that is correct, then a man who is pretty much a lone ranger in white robes, whose only strength is the fact that he trusts Arabs / Palestinians / etc, and in turn is worshipped by them ... that this man wins in the end over the mighty Ataturk, when the combined Anzacs ,poms and French couldn't at Gallipopli ?  (just a theory)
> 
> ...


----------



## arminius (10 December 2007)

what he achieved for turkey is freaky considering he was shot in the chest by an aussie .303 in the early days of gallipoli. saved by a watch or something in his pocket. 
fate eh...


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (11 December 2007)

Re: Which came first.


The name Turkey derives from the Turkic people from the 6th century.

In the 11th century the Seljuk Turks invaded Anatolia, which is geographically very much today’s Turkey, the end result being a permanent Turk settlement, subsequently and a couple of hundred years later, the name became the Ottoman Empire (occupied by Ottoman Turks) and then creation of today’s Turkey.

So, there you have it, Ataturk was preceded by about 1,200 years by the name Turk.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2008)

Matome Ugaki (b.15/2/1890 Akaiwa District, Okayama d.15/8/1945 in a kamikaze attack at Okinawa) was Commander in Chief of the 5th Airfleet and Admiral in the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matome_Ugaki


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 February 2008)

The Jim Garrison Story. (An unbelievable exposure of US idea of justice). 
(4 youtubes each almost 10 minutes - but worth the watch if you've never seen it)

Concerns JFK's assassination - ("the day the United States died"   ) - but is set many years later when Garrison tries to bring members of the CIA to trial. 

And what Jim Garrison had to go through - despite his being driven only by a concern about "what was happening to America"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7gQ4wy_ShE&feature=related The Jim Garrison Story Part1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1l3m3bfsS4&feature=related Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6nDIxXIDDU&feature=related Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLEhvT1tbII&feature=related  Part 4

Meanwhile, a few days ago ..
http://www.abc.net.au/worldtoday/content/2008/s2165641.htm


> Documents may reignite JFK assassination theories
> The World Today - Monday, 18 February , 2008  12:48:00
> Reporter: Ashley Hall
> ELEANOR HALL: Few events in history have spawned as many conspiracy theories as the assassination of the US President John F Kennedy.



Trouble is it's not a "theory" any more sweetheart  - Jim Garrison was right 

More youtubes here, - including Files admitting to assassinating Kennedy with (at least 2) other gunmen. 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=261831&highlight=garrison#post261831


----------



## noirua (8 March 2008)

Air Chief Marshall, Sir Keith Rodney Park GCB, KB, MC and Bar, DFC, RAF ( b15/6/1892  d6/2/1975) was born at Thames, New Zealand. 
A Senior Commander in the Second World War and hailed by many as New Zealand's greatest.
A proposal has been made that a statue be raised in Britain's Trafalgar Square in London, to commemorate him.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Park


----------



## happyjack (9 March 2008)

Hey Guys 
Bolivia in South America was named after Simon Bolivar, the first president and a freedom fighter, although today we would call him a terrorist, I think he fought against Spain, I can never remember if the Spanish got the left side of south America and the Portuguese got the right side or if it was the otherway round. Bolivar was also instrumental in driving out the colonisers from a number of the surrounding countries, 
Happyjack


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

Ayaan Hirsi Ali 
one brave author(ess) - living under full-time bodyguard protection 
whether or not you agree with her, she's brave. 

http://www.samharris.org/site/full_...t-the-ayaan-hirsi-ali-security-trust-answere/

http://www.amazon.com/Infidel-Ayaan...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0743289684



> From Publishers Weekly
> Starred Review. Readers with an eye on European politics will recognize Ali as the Somali-born member of the Dutch parliament who faced death threats after collaborating on a film about domestic violence against Muslim women with controversial director Theo van Gogh (who was himself assassinated). Even before then, her attacks on Islamic culture as "brutal, bigoted, [and] fixated on controlling women" had generated much controversy. In this suspenseful account of her life and her internal struggle with her Muslim faith, she discusses how these views were shaped by her experiences amid the political chaos of Somalia and other African nations, where she was subjected to genital mutilation and later forced into an unwanted marriage. While in transit to her husband in Canada, she decided to seek asylum in the Netherlands, where she marveled at the polite policemen and government bureaucrats. Ali is up-front about having lied about her background in order to obtain her citizenship, which led to further controversy in early 2006, when an immigration official sought to deport her and triggered the collapse of the Dutch coalition government. Apart from feelings of guilt over van Gogh's death, her voice is forceful and unbowed””like Irshad Manji, she delivers a powerful feminist critique of Islam informed by a genuine understanding of the religion. 8-page photo insert. (Feb.)
> Copyright  © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.






> From The Washington Post's Book World/washingtonpost.com
> Reviewed by Anne Applebaum
> "I am Ayaan, the daughter of Hirsi, the son of Magan."
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (11 April 2008)

How a person becomes important in history, having been enslaved and starved in a Pakistan carpet factory from the age of 4 to 10-years-old, makes for an individuals own special story.

Iqbal Masih (1982 - 16/4/1995) was born in Pakistan and sold by his parents for $12 to become a child slave in the carpet industry.
He was murdered on Easter Sunday 1995, assumed by the "carpet mafia" because of the Worldwide publicity he brought towards the child labour industry.

A short video of his achievements:  http://www.myhero.com/myhero/go/filmfestival/viewfilm.asp?film=courage&res=high

Iqbal Masih:  http://myhero.com/myhero/hero.asp?hero=iqbal


----------



## noirua (2 July 2008)

The administering of the oath to William McKinley as President of the United States in 1897, standing to his right is the outgoing President Grover Cleveland:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/67/Ful-McK-Cle.jpg

William McKinley, 25th President of the United States, b29/1/1843, assassinated at Buffalo New York on 14/9/1901:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_McKinley


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

An important person in history was Edwin Powell Hubble,  20/11/1889 - 28/9/1953, Known for his views and theories on the Big Bang, Hubbles Law, Redshift and Hubbles Sequence:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwin_Hubble


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

Probably the greatest opera singer of all time was the very great, Johanna "Jenny" Maria Lind (6/10/1820 - 2/11/1887). She was a Swedish opera singer known as the "Swedish nightingale."
Her tour of America was seen, even to this day, to be the greatest tour ever made:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenny_Lind


----------



## noirua (6 February 2009)

An important person in history is The Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh, recently reported to be very ill on cancellation of engagements.  Even if he upsets and annoys so many, and I doubt he cares much about that:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Philip,_Duke_of_Edinburgh

Gaffes, something a bit deliberate at times to spice things up and pretending to be unaware:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/416992.stm

A few more facts:  http://www.uktravel.com/royal.asp?rID=3


----------



## brty (7 February 2009)

Staggering how all the 'important' people named in history tend to be political so far.

I prefer to name people such as Johannes Gensfleisch zur Laden zum Gutenberg, Thomas Alva Edison, Albert Einstein, or perhaps Aristotle as important people in history, not some Johnny come lately politician.

brty


----------



## noirua (8 February 2009)

brty said:


> Staggering how all the 'important' people named in history tend to be political so far.
> 
> I prefer to name people such as Johannes Gensfleisch zur Laden zum Gutenberg, Thomas Alva Edison, Albert Einstein, or perhaps Aristotle as important people in history, not some Johnny come lately politician.
> 
> brty



Look forward to your information and links about these important people.


----------



## noirua (4 March 2009)

John Joseph Curtin (8/1/1885 - 5/7/1945) Australia's 14th Prime Minister and led Australia in World War ll. Seen as probably the countries finest PM:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Curtin


----------



## noirua (23 March 2009)

Lyman Frank Baum (15/5/56 - 6/5/1919), author, poet, actor, filmmaker and writer of "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._Frank_Baum


----------



## noirua (23 March 2009)

Lyman Frank Baum (15/5/56 - 6/5/1919), author, poet, actor, filmmaker and writer of "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz". The film was made as long ago as 1939.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._Frank_Baum


----------



## noirua (26 June 2009)

Dorus Rijkers (28/1/1847 - 19/4/1928) was a famous Dutch Lifeboat Captain, who saved over five hundred people at sea, including 25 from an Australian boat "Barque Australia".
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorus_Rijkers
http://www.holland.com/global/search/detail.jsp?id=964&ts=tcm:169-2441&sgUri=tcm:169-10942-4


----------



## noirua (1 March 2011)

Muammar al Gaddafi (Colonel Gaddafi) (b 7.6.1942 - ) - Dictator of Libya

As Gaddafi announces he will not leave Libya and will fight the rebels who stand against him, a civil war has now erupted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muammar_al_Gaddafi


----------



## noirua (6 April 2013)

Jackie Robinson Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com
http://www.biography.com/people/jackie-robinson-9460813


----------



## sptrawler (6 April 2013)

brty said:


> Staggering how all the 'important' people named in history tend to be political so far.
> 
> I prefer to name people such as Johannes Gensfleisch zur Laden zum Gutenberg, Thomas Alva Edison, Albert Einstein, or perhaps Aristotle as important people in history, not some Johnny come lately politician.
> 
> brty




I agree, the most influential person in my life was my father. He showed me, that debt and spending more than you earn is the road to dispair and an early grave.
Thanks Dad.


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

Albert Einstein - Full Episode - Albert Einstein Videos - Biography.com
http://www.biography.com/people/ale...aham-bell-father-of-the-telephone-19570755976

Contributions to people in history by Important individuals.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2013)

Jan Hus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Hus

jan hus - AOL Image Search Results
http://search.aol.co.uk/aol/image?s...jan+hus&oreq=e8aa53f10ea14cd4b8ae85ef0819042c

Jan Hus
http://www.nndb.com/people/556/000094274/


----------



## noirua (1 December 2013)

Chiang Kai-shek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiang_Kai-shek






The Bulls voting for top stockie -- ASF needs you -- voting at link below, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## noirua (22 April 2018)

*25 Most EVIL Leaders In History*


----------



## noirua (23 April 2018)

The Red Baron
*Manfred von Richthofen*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manfred_von_Richthofen






Australian airmen with Richthofen's triplane _425/17_ after it was dismembered by souvenir hunters.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rab_von_Richthofen_-_geo.hlipp.de_-_35630.jpg
Richthofen family grave at the Südfriedhof in Wiesbaden


----------



## Tisme (23 April 2018)

noirua said:


> The Red Baron
> *Manfred von Richthofen*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manfred_von_Richthofen
> 
> ...




Cedric Popkin got him


----------



## noirua (17 April 2022)

Aneurin Bevan (pronounced /əˈnaɪrɪn/; Welsh: [aˈnəɨ.rin]; 15 November 1897 – 6 July 1960), often known as Nye Bevan, was a Welsh Labour Party politician who was the Minister for Health in the post-war Attlee government from 1945 to 1951. The son of a coal miner, Bevan was a lifelong champion of social justice, rights of working people, and socialism. He was a long-time Member of Parliament (MP), representing Ebbw Vale in South Wales for 31 years. He was one of the chief spokesmen for the Labour party's left wing, and of left-wing British thought generally. His most famous accomplishment came when, as Minister of Health, he spearheaded the establishment of the National Health Service, which was to provide medical care free at point-of-need to all Britons. He resigned when the Attlee government decided to transfer funds from the National Insurance fund to pay for rearmament. He subsequently became the leader of the left wing group within the party, which came to be known as "Bevanite". Bevan remains one of Wales's most revered politicians. In 2004, over 40 years after his death, he was voted first in a list of 100 Welsh Heroes, having been credited for his contribution to the Welfare State.








						Aneurin Bevan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (26 June 2022)

Henry Alfred Kissinger born *Heinz Alfred Kissinger is 100 years old today. *




Kissinger, shown here with Zhou Enlai and Mao Zedong, negotiated rapprochement with China.








						Zhou Enlai - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Mao Zedong - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Henry Kissinger - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Henry Alfred Kissinger* KCMG (/ˈkɪsɪndʒər/;[2] German: [ˈkɪsɪŋɐ]; born *Heinz Alfred Kissinger*; May 27, 1923) is a German-born American politician, diplomat, and geopolitical consultant who served as United States Secretary of State and National Security Advisor under the presidential administrations of Richard Nixon and Gerald Ford.[3] A Jewish refugee who fled Nazi Germany with his family in 1938, he became National Security Advisor in 1969 and U.S. Secretary of State in 1973.

For his actions negotiating a ceasefire in Vietnam, Kissinger received the 1973 Nobel Peace Prize under controversial circumstances, with two members of the committee resigning in protest.[4]










						The Nobel Peace Prize 1973
					

The Nobel Peace Prize 1973 was awarded jointly to Henry A. Kissinger and Le Duc Tho "for jointly having negotiated a cease fire in Vietnam in 1973"




					www.nobelprize.org


----------



## mullokintyre (2 August 2022)

Those of us old enough to remember the TV show, The Jetsons,  will know that the series that started in 1962, and was set  100 years into the future, so its first series was set in 2062.
George Jetson, the patriarch of the family, let slip at one stage that he was 40 years old.
So, with  just a modicum of maths, one can work out that george would have been born some time in 2022.
Theres a good chance he has already been born, so Happy Birthday George!.
Mick


----------

